
Interesting Web Data from 24 Hours on Hacker News' Front Page - danielrm26
http://danielmiessler.com/blog/interesting-web-data-from-a-day-on-the-front-page-of-hacker-news
======
nextparadigms
I believe TechCrunch will have similar data. Chrome seems to have about 50%
market share on the big tech sites, while FF is maintaining its share, and IE
is almost nowhere to be found.

I think it's a pretty good guide on what browser market shares will look like
for most sites 5 years from now. IE8 is the last one standing. I don't think
IE9/IE10 and beyond will come close to IE8's market share in the future, which
means Microsoft not wanting to adopt features such as WebGL or WebM is pretty
pointless, and it will probably even harm them.

~~~
kenjackson
I'm not sure I'd describe HN and TechCrunch as the big tech sites. They're
both pretty specialized around startup people (devs, VCs, etc...).

If you really want to see trends I think CNet, Ars Technica, Wired, and
Engadget are going to give a much clearer picture of what tech savvy people
are doing. Not just what tech savvy consumer-focused startup developers are
doing.

------
duck
I need to do a write-up on the stats from my Hacker Newsletter project, great
idea. According to the MailChimp stats I have about 45% of subscribers using
mobile devices and of them about 99% using iPhones... but I just don't see
that being the case. Need to look into that more.

What did you see in terms of locations? Last time I checked it was around 50%
of the subscribers were from the states and the UK second with about 8%.

~~~
danielrm26
Very similar, yes.

------
wsdrdsw
Right now chrome performance makes other browsers irrelevant. No amount of
features would convince me to roll back to something that takes 5 full seconds
to start.

------
Shenglong
This data is similar to that of gamers in the 16-22 demographic... my own data
suggests. The only discrepancy is with mobile views, which are down to 6%

------
chops
I'd be interested in seeing the breakdown of Windows vs Apple vs Linux vs
Mobile. But the Chrome domination is certainly interesting.

------
smiler
Could you post splits of browser versions (Chrome, FF + IE?)

~~~
danielrm26
It's in the post.

~~~
smiler
Sorry I meant a breakdown of versions of each browser (IE6,7,8,9) and FF
(3,4,5) etc

Thanks

